# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  VENDO FLOR DE OVERAL

## MVALDIVIEZO

ESTIMADOS:  LA EMPRESA AGRONEGOCIOS MUNDO VERDE S.A.C OFRECE  A LAS EMPRESAS NATURISTAS, FARMACÉUTICAS,  AGRO INDUSTRIALES Y PUBLICO EN GENERAL FLOR DE OVERAL SECA, DE EXCELENTE CALIDAD LA PRESENTACIÓN ES DE 25 KG EN SACOS BLANCOS DE POLIPROPILENO, EL PRODUCTO SE ENCUENTRA EN LA CIUDAD DE PIURA Y HACEMOS DESPACHOS A TODOS LOS DEPARTAMENTOS DEL PAÍS .DEJO LOS DATOS DE NUESTRA EMPRESA PARA QUE HAGAN SUS CONSULTAS SIN NINGÚN COMPROMISO. 
ESTARÉ ATENTO A SUS COMENTARIOS. 
SALUDOS.  Agronegocios Mundo Verde S.A.C Ing.Marlon Valdiviezo Atiaja
 Gerente General  
cel: 970941113  rpm: *0357481
rpc: 986674908
e-mail: agronegociosmundoverde@hotmail.com  agronegociosmundoverde@gmail.comTemas similares: Bulbos, rizomas y plantines enrraizados para flor cortada Flor y frutos de grandilla-Mayobamba Huánuco Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para semillas de Flor de Jamaica procedente de México

----------

